# Have you ever been to the beach/ocean?



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 6, 2014)

Personally? No. I've never been to a real beach or seen the ocean for myself.
The closest I've ever gotten to the beach and seeing the ocean was when I flew over it a couple times. And of course in books and on postcards and stuff. It always looks so pretty in pictures and I hope I can go one day. I've only stood on sand once and that was in a sandbox at the park, haha.


----------



## epona (Jul 6, 2014)

yes, i live near the sea
i personally prefer mountainous regions though


----------



## a potato (Jul 6, 2014)

I was at the beach all right... 
when i could've been at disneyland meeting my favorite youtuber... :c
Long story short we spent two hours looking for a parking spot at Newport and got hit by a car (no damage <3)
Huntington Beach is fun when you're not there on the 4th of July @-@
and aside from some _interesting_ shops at Venice Beach, it's pretty cool.

But I LOVE to play with sand. So much that I bought some special sand XD


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

Good ol' North Carolina. Beautiful mountains, like C+, B- beaches.  :')

I live in the westernmost bit of North Carolina so it's a bit of a drive to the beach, but it's always nice to go.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 6, 2014)

I pretty much live on the beach <3

Within a bike ride any way.  I usually spend all my time there, but now that I'm married.... well, I guess the rest is history.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been to Rockaway Beach, but that was in the winter of 2009 haha.
I'm planning to go again, maybe hang out with some friends, and you know, actually use the beach.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 6, 2014)

I think that Gulf Shores, Alabama is becoming my life, regardless of the jellyfish in August.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been to two beaches in California, one of them being Venice beach. I've also been to a beach in Florida.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 6, 2014)

yep, visited Hawaii one time!


----------



## Aerious (Jul 6, 2014)

I live in Florida and I go to CA quite a bit


----------



## Hot (Jul 6, 2014)

I go to the beach every weekend.
Yeah.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

Hot said:


> I go to the beach every weekend.
> Yeah.



Lucky duck.


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 6, 2014)

I live in California and have made trips to the beach several times. Its always fun. I love collecting sea shells and taking pictures!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep, I live in Seattle, where the beach is always close by, of course it's freezing tho


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 6, 2014)

I Go to Atlantic beach


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes although I'm terrified of it and just like to sit on the beach and look at it. Sorry but with us constantly fishing the sharks are coming closer and close to shore! I'm fine with staying on land. :3


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 6, 2014)

ugh it's not fun
I don't see the point in going and I'm pretty conscious of my appearance so I wore socks and a long sleeve shirt with like 3/4 shorts on the beach and I was like 8 or something when I went
i remember i went once when i was 4 and some boy walked away and my nan told me to kick his sandcastles down and i did and he started crying and she started laughing hah woops
i've been to the pier too but i had the beach ugh you can't eat food because the sand gets everywhere


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 6, 2014)

I live in Vancouver where there are many beaches.

YEAH, WRECK BEACH! \O/
jk i've never been there


----------



## Locket (Jul 6, 2014)

I live in a desert,  no beaches here, only the remains of lake Bonnivale


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 6, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> i remember i went once when i was 4 and some boy walked away and my nan told me to kick his sandcastles down and i did and he started crying and she started laughing hah woops



What the
*WHAT?!*

Your Nan is horrible!


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes I have


----------



## Piroshi (Jul 6, 2014)

I've only been to the ocean once when I was really young (I don't even remember it) but I live near one of the Great Lakes so I've been to the beach lots of times.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 6, 2014)

yep i'm going again in a few days woo. where i live the beaches are grimey and the water is brown.. anyway the beach we're going to has blue water and white sand yay


----------



## Elise (Jul 6, 2014)

This thread makes me glad I live in Australia. I guess I take it for granted that we have beautiful beaches here and there are a few nearby.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah I almost got lost at sea it was scary


----------



## Alice (Jul 6, 2014)

I love very close to the sea. There's a beach down the road.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes my family used to go to the beach every summer. Now we go maybe once every two years. I love it there! I could practically live in the ocean. I love being in water.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2014)

I went to Cape Cod last year and it was amazing. I love the ocean. I live in Colorado so I don't get to see it nearly enough, I'm hoping to move out to New England when I'm older.


----------



## Brad (Jul 6, 2014)

I can see the ocean from my house. So, yes.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 6, 2014)

do the shores of lakes count or no

lake shores are the absolute ****test pieces of **** fyi


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 6, 2014)

Elise said:


> This thread makes me glad I live in Australia. I guess I take it for granted that we have beautiful beaches here and there are a few nearby.



Exactly what I was thinking. I live on the northern beaches and there are just so many beaches that anyone can visit easily and quickly. I love the beach and ocean, and go there very often!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 6, 2014)

A few times in my life, most recently last year. It's not exactly easy for us. There's a lot of fresh water here, though, and beaches by them. Honestly I prefer fresh water. Salt water is gross.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 6, 2014)

I live on the northern beaches of Sydney, there is a beach of every suburb. Thats freaking crazy if you haven't seen one tbh D;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twinrova said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I live on the northern beaches and there are just so many beaches that anyone can visit easily and quickly. I love the beach and ocean, and go there very often!



You live on the northern beaches...? Gosh where are you?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes. I live in Florida. I'm surrounded by beaches.

They're really boring


----------



## Laurina (Jul 6, 2014)

I got to North Carolina every couple years to visit relatives. The last time I went, we drove down to South Carolina and spent a few days in a hotel on Myrtle Beach. It was gorgeous. I really don't like warm weather or the beach, but being there was a great experience. We also wen't down to California when I was 19 and went to a couple of beaches. They were alright.


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 7, 2014)

I went to the beach once.

Once.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 7, 2014)

I LOVE the beach. I'm going to live near one when I'm older. I go to beaches like these in wales (gower peninsula beast beaches in wales)



Spoiler: Beaches










Yeah. Those are in wales. Can't wait to go!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

I practically live next to the pacific ocean (I live in WA).


----------



## Farobi (Jul 7, 2014)

I own a beach resort come at me.


----------



## Mafu (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes and I can say I never want to go back there. Grainy sand...


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow, I'm surprised some of you haven't been to the beach before, or rather... Don't go the beach very often.

I mean, I live in London so it takes me a good hour to even drive to the beach, but to be honest, its really not that far away compared to some people. I mean the beaches here aren't really all that nice anyway (I mean I usually go on holiday to Spain and the sea is clear and warm like a bath and the sand is all soft and white and ahh yeah, nothing can ever compare to that), but idk I usually go once or twice a year during the summer holidays. ^^


----------



## Lotte (Jul 7, 2014)

I used to live near a beach when I was living in Washington State, but now I'm in Arizona and we just have lakes.


----------



## Titi (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes of COURSE! It blows my mind that some people have not, I feel so sorry. 
I love it. As a kid we would go there for the holidays, now living in barcelona it's only like 20 minutes away by car so I go there on weekends often.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 7, 2014)

yeah, i love the beach. i would love to just live right down the street from one and go when i want, it's a dream of mine. simple things ~

i hope i can go again this year


----------



## Eldin (Jul 7, 2014)

I live in the Maritimes so yes, lot's of beaches. There's like three legit ones within a ten minute drive of my house. But since we have a lot of coastline you can go down most dirt roads and find nice docks to jump off of. And unless they're private people don't care if you swim there. That's usually where I go, there's a really nice place on the road across from mine. 

I only just went swimming at the beach for the first time the other day. It was during the hurricane (which here was only strong winds, nothing serious), so we hoped the water would be warm as it sometimes gets. But nope! We popped in for a minute anyways but it was like 14 degrees. ;l The ocean here still isn't warm enough, so it's lakes for me!


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been to the beach, although the beach experience isn't too amazing in Britain. It's cold, even on the sunny days when you think the weather is amazing, and the ocean isn't a great sight. The Mediterranean ocean is beautiful though, and I remember going to Spain last year and swimming in the ocean for the first time ever and actually enjoying the beach.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

ERGH I drew a beach for OP and now I can't upload it


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> ERGH I drew a beach for OP and now I can't upload it



Oh no. 

I like hearing everyone's beach stories!
And I'm kind of happy there's two other people who's never experienced the beach either, haha. I hope we all get to go one day.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Jul 7, 2014)

I live in the mountains but I have family on the coast so I've had the chance to go to the beach =3


----------



## Improv (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been a couple of times and it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 7, 2014)

yes, I'm only an hour away from the Jersey shore, so I'm seen the atlantic ocean plenty of times 
I also went to florida and swam in the gulf of mexico, beautiful water.

I also went to Puerto Rico and Dominican Republic and swam in the carribean sea...super warm water.


----------



## Mylin (Jul 8, 2014)

I grew up in Florida and the beach is only 30-40 minutes away from where I live.
I'm not a huge fan of going to the beach though, due to the insane humidity and how dirty the beaches are around here. ._.


----------



## Mao (Jul 8, 2014)

Yep. Thanks to school trips


----------



## Wataru (Jul 8, 2014)

Three times a week ^^ The place where i practice swimming is _literally_ one step from the beach and it's roofless so when it's wind the waves reach the pool


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Jul 8, 2014)

Been to Ft. Lauderdale beaches and if it wasn't for the cost of living in Florida, I would be living there right now.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been to several beaches, but its been a while. I like going to the beach, but not when its hot and really crowded, I prefer walking on the beach in spring or fall.


----------



## katelynross (Jul 8, 2014)

Yesssss!!! I love the beach man wish i could just live on my own island lol

I was at one the other day and took a nice little nap on it. And im going to a different one in like two days or so, im pretty juiced


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 9, 2014)

Someone take me to the beach, lol?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 9, 2014)

I named my town Acapulco!


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup! I love the beach. I love swimming in the ocean. I'd love to go to Bora Bora and swim in the oceans there.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Arent you just bumping everything today o__o


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

I cannot imagine having never seen the ocean. It's like half an hour from me and has always basically been that far.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radda said:


> Arent you just bumping everything today o__o



OMG I didn't even notice they bumped another one because the new page started ayyyyeeeee


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

I like all the bumping, it's nice to see some threads that I've missed out on back on the front page.

But yeah I live in the 'coastal resort town' of Bournemouth so yeah I go to the beach all the time.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't go to the beach or the ocean often, but when I do...it's a blast.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes- the town I'm in is situated near the sea, so you can barely go anywhere without seeing (sea-ing?) the ocean.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 11, 2014)

I LOVE going to beaches, wish I could go to them more often :c


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

I live in California, so the beach is always within a couple hours of driving. I don't go very often, but I absolutely love it when I do. Weirdly enough I like visiting the beach more in the fall and winter than in the summer, because I enjoy windy weather and being able to wear sweaters there. Breezes feel nice and it's wonderful to just sit down and listen to the waves. My hometown has horrible air quality and it's quite boring, so the beach is always a nice change of scenery. 

I hope you get the pleasure of visiting one someday soon!!


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 11, 2014)

I've gone to the beach multiple times. I think the best time to go is during the evening. The sunsets look so gorgeous!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Everyday yass C:


----------



## Flop (Oct 11, 2014)

Driving back from Orange Beach, AL as of right now.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 11, 2014)

Im not close to the beach really but ive been a million times


----------



## nekosync (Oct 11, 2014)

Yep. I went to the beach in Turkey when I was 11. I was convinced that I was the child/ruler of the sea because whenever I'd run up to the wave, it'd come back towards me. I think I spent about an hour running back and forth at the waves, feeling empowered...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, since I live in Hawaii .-.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 11, 2014)

I live on the UK Easternmost Point, so yes.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 11, 2014)

I still haven't been, lol.
Least there's two other people besides me. 

I want to go so bad. :/
I don't see it happening soon.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 11, 2014)

It's kind of hard not to go to the beach when you live in Virginia Beach.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

I would always go to the beaches in Scotland when I was a child, they're so beautiful and usually completely deserted! (though sometimes rather chilly)


----------



## (ciel) (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, but I hate beaches. They're pretty, but sand is annoying and it's always so hot and sunny. I usually have a miserable time.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 11, 2014)

I live next to the beach and it's awesome.West Coast respresent!


----------



## Beachland (Oct 11, 2014)

I've been to about a hundred beaches (I'm only exaggerating a little) and I'm kind of sick of them. When I was younger I used to like swimming and playing on the beach but now I'd rather just sit and read which can be difficult if it's really windy, and I hate getting sunburned. Now I only like the beaches in the Caribbean because they're perfectly smooth and beautiful and the water is clear.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 11, 2014)

I've been to beaches in The Bahamas and Florida. That's about it. 
I live pretty close to a "beach" but I say it that way because the water is always brown and the beaches always smell awful. Yes, I'm speaking of the Gulf of Mexico. Galveston beach. 

It's not a very good "beach". I loved the beaches in East Florida and The Bahamas, though. They're all beautiful.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

YES I love it. When I graduate, I'm moving to the Panhandle in Florida


----------



## oranje (Oct 12, 2014)

I lived near the coast in California, so on weekends my family and I would go out to the beaches and swim and take walks in the evenings. It was really relaxing in the evenings since there weren't many people there and you could just enjoy the sound of the waves and the smell of the ocean.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes.

It's quite nice, especially at the evening or morning hours.


----------



## f11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yah I have. I find the beach calming but it's a shame I don't live near one.


----------



## nammie (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, I've gone to a couple beaches. The ones in PEI were pretty nice, elsewhere not so much lol
personally I hate going to beaches though, there's always so many ppl and I hate the feeling of dried sand stuck on my feet.


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2014)

Yo I live on a damn island.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

Well my mums family owns a beach house so we go there for a few weeks in the summer , so yes :3. But I've been to other beaches as well.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 12, 2014)

No. But I've dreamed of going to a beach for the longest time. And not a big gross crowded one, a small secluded one where I can just look at the ocean for a bit in peace and quiet.


----------



## mdchan (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, but I haven't been to the ocean for YEARS.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

24/7


----------



## lazuli (Oct 13, 2014)

hECK YEAH I HAVE
i was born in a town on the edge of michigan so our beach was lake michigan and it was AWESOME
now i live in the valley and ive been to spi a few times which is in the gulf.


----------



## unravel (Oct 13, 2014)

No never and I know you guys won't believe this


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2014)

With the exception of one year of my life I've always lived in seaside towns, so yes. My parents house is a 10 minute walk from the beach. I walked down there almost daily in the summer just for a bit of fresh air.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 13, 2014)

I live on a tropical island lol. Called Guam.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 13, 2014)

Is the water always as pretty as it looks in movies or in pictures?
Or does it just depend on the place? I know some oceans are the prettiest shade of turquoise. 
I feel dumb asking that, lol...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> No never and I know you guys won't believe this



I believe you, lol. 
I'm actually surprised 4 other people have never been either.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 13, 2014)

I live close to an ocean


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

epona said:


> yes, i live near the sea
> i personally prefer mountainous regions though



All regions good


----------



## easpa (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah, but not recently. It wouldn't even be that difficult to get to a beach from where I live. Like I'm sure there's a beach within driving distance from my house, I'm just not really bothered to go. Especially since beaches in Ireland tend to be pretty rubbish, even during the week or two of sun we get per year.


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 13, 2014)

Definitely, lol. I live on a tiny, little island in the US. We're on a private road that goes straight to private beach access.

On the downside, I'm super hydrophobic. Never enjoyed any of the times I've had to go to the beach, nor do I enjoy going over a really long bridge just to go to a decent-sized grocery store.

It just makes me really miss the rolling hills and farms on the mainland that I grew up with. D:


----------



## Balverine (Oct 13, 2014)

I used to go to the beaches in Florida a lot, but I don't really care for it.
Especially after the jellyfish infestations and whatnot : P


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 13, 2014)

I live in a Peninsula, so um, YES! I can't imagine my life without the ocean. I live minutes away from tons of beaches, the air here smells like salt water.. I really couldn't live without being by the ocean.

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Is the water always as pretty as it looks in movies or in pictures?
> Or does it just depend on the place? I know some oceans are the prettiest shade of turquoise.
> I feel dumb asking that, lol...
> 
> ...



I always find it beautiful, when it's cloudy, sunny, windy, rainy, winter, spring, fall... Though, if there's a big storm it turns a bit brown and that's not the most beautiful.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 13, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> No never and I know you guys won't believe this





littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I believe you, lol. .



Me too brother


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2014)

Do the beaches of Lake Michigan count? If so, yes.


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 13, 2014)

A lot. While I was visiting the Philippines, the ocean was unavoidable. Here in the States I have often headed out to Newport or other beaches for fishing, which would take about an hour or two driving on the freeway. I am planning to visit Oceanside via train.


----------



## rariorana (Oct 13, 2014)

I've been to a beach before, but only a beach on a lake.


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 13, 2014)

I live in CT (state in the US) so yep. I can't imagine spending a single summer without going to the beach at least once.


----------



## Xanarcah (Oct 13, 2014)

I love the beaaach~! 

Even if it's just walking around on a rocky beach, I love being near the water and smelling the fresh air. 


Swimming in the warm ocean with a soft sand beach is the best, though. <3 My favorite is a tossup between Cancun and one of the Hawaiian islands.



As for oceans in general, my parents live pretty close to the Pacific Ocean, so we'd drive out there all the time. Even after I moved out to Seattle, I'm not exactly far from the ocean.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 14, 2014)

Considering I used to live relatively close to the beach, I went quite a bit in my childhood years, after leaving that area of the country I haven't visited the beach as often. As a child I enjoyed it greatly, now I don't really care for it as much. I've noticed a sort of deep sort of "obsession" where I live about love for the beach, I guess because it's a rural place away from the beach. I'd rather have the woods and the mountains than the beach personally.


----------



## Blood (Oct 14, 2014)

yes i love it but i also really like rivers and lakes and mountains, something abt that fresh mountain air and skiing


----------



## Cou (Oct 14, 2014)

yep, there's a lot of beaches here. i used to be really scared of beaches and hated it, etc. but i got used to it and i love going there now <: i hope you go someday /// soon!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 14, 2014)

I live half hour drive from the beach :3

I also holiday every year at a caravan park just off the beach.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 28, 2014)

Guess who gets to go to the beach tomorrow!


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

I have lived on the beach for 21 years (only recently moved inland). It's wonderful. I love seafood, love the ocean, love sand, love everything about it. I especially miss waking up early to go 'crabbing' (collecting blue crab to eat). We would sometimes catch 40 crabs within an hour!


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 28, 2014)

I live close to the Iceland Black Beach, I go all the time. Very cold, though, so I don't see many people there a lot.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 28, 2014)

yeah, i live right by the coast so i go to the beach a lot. well, not to swim. mostly to skip rocks because its seattle and its freezing


----------



## Caius (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm from Florida and lived within walking distance to the closest beach. It's kind of awful how often I went (or lack thereof.) You really don't do that kind of stuff until people are in town visiting.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 28, 2014)

haha, I've lived in California, Florida and Guam for all my life so yes!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 28, 2014)

I live near the beach, maybe twenty minute drive. I never liked the beach for some reason. Maybe because it's pretty crowded. I did take my dog to the dog beach but he doesn't like the water.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been to the ocean before. I don't like it too much, tbh. I like lakes. I live right by Lake Tahoe and I go up there every summer, it's jolly good fun.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, I live in Quebec, so there's a beach very close to my hometown.
But, it's not really the ocean tho, it's a very large river. x)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, I've been to the sea, also to the ocean. But mostly to the Dutch coast, even though I live at the other side of the country. Still its only about 2 hours away, so its not bad.
I prefer swimming in lakes, I prefer going to the beach in spring, fall or winter, just to walk. I also walked over the Wadden, a sea area where you can walk until the water rises again. Its impressive, silent, reflecting sunlight on tne wet sands, panoramic views. You can actually WALK to an island.
But I did just a beginners course, next time I'll walk to an island. 

So yeah many beautiful things around the sea, but personally, I prefer the forest.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 28, 2014)

Yup, I live on an island so I see the beach almost everyday o3o


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, of course!


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 29, 2014)

i feel bad for the people who said no. visiting the ocean is such an amazing experience, especially when you're in a secluded area with the waves crashing and echoing across the forest.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't believe I finally got to go to the beach and feel real sand. 
I got to stand in the water too! (I dropped my shoes and almost lost them in the tide; my boyfriend said I had one job, lol.)
The water was really cold and I wasn't allowed to wander too much because of the red flag warning, but still. 
My boyfriend took me on a day trip to Galveston, a good 2 hours away from where we were visiting, and it was so lovely.
I got to ride my first ferry and I left with so many seashells.
I can't get over how many shells there were; I had to control myself to not take too many home.


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 2, 2014)

i live about 1km from the beach so i walk there allll the time (only in summer the beach also happens to be the southern ocean so its prettty freakin cold in the winter!)


----------



## Farobi (Dec 2, 2014)

I would love to live near a secluded beach with a long stretch of sand where I can admire my time without being with anyone else. Just relaxing and listening to the beautiful sounds of nature .. <3


with internet access of course


----------



## HeyPatience (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, I live about 40ish minutes away from the ocean. I go every Summer


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been to beaches in the UK...But I wouldn't recommend it.
They feel more like sewage dumps than tropical paradises and it's barely ever the right weather for it. The sea is often a dirty brown color as well.


I've been to the beaches in Spain when I was younger (Benidorm probably). I remember it being a lot better, except I wouldn't go into the sea in case a shark got me...


----------



## Brackets (Dec 2, 2014)

Tao said:


> I've been to beaches in the UK...But I wouldn't recommend it.
> They feel more like sewage dumps than tropical paradises and it's barely ever the right weather for it. The sea is often a dirty brown color as well.



you obviously haven't been to a scottish beach, they're absolutely beautiful


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 2, 2014)

Annachie said:


> you obviously haven't been to a scottish beach, they're absolutely beautiful



can u use scottish and beautiful in the same sentence??


----------



## azukitan (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to go to the beach a lot when I was a kid/teenager. My brother and I nearly drowned in the Bahamas about 5 years ago. I would like to say I'm not traumatized, but I don't see myself swimming in the ocean anytime soon >u>;;


----------



## Leela (Dec 2, 2014)

I love going to the beach <3 A lot of the British coast is nice, believe it or not 

I've also been to Blackpool but I think it's like the Irish Sea vomited on the shore.


----------



## Nyxia (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been to a few beaches.  Personally, I love to just sit by the beach, read and listen to the waves.  I went a few months back when the weather good (as everyone has been saying, those UK beaches..) with a few friends and it was great.
We have specially looked after beaches by the First Trust or whatever so it's lovely and clean.  Oh, one year I stood on a reaver fish and my toe swelled up.  That was a good year.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd love to go to a beach but I've never been and it just looks like people lying on the sand tweeting and stuff like what's the point


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 7, 2014)

I live in California, so yeah. multiple times. I'm not a beach person though so I haven't gone in years.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 7, 2014)

Living in Florida it's always bewildered me that people have lived their entire lives and never seen the beach. With that said I'll probably die without seeing snow so I mean....


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 7, 2014)

M O L K O said:


> Living in Florida it's always bewildered me that people have lived their entire lives and never seen the beach. With that said I'll probably die without seeing snow so I mean....



snow is just ice so you aren't missing out on much
just like go into your freezer, crunch up  a bunch of ice and throw it up into the air. wallah, snow.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2014)

I have but not in over a decade or two!


----------



## nard (Dec 7, 2014)

Pretty much every summer.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I'd love to go to a beach but I've never been and it just looks like people lying on the sand tweeting and stuff like what's the point



Last time I brought my phone to the beach I almost lost it permanently. I mean, beach pictures are nice and all, but for someone such as myself who is clumsy it doesn't really work out too well.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 7, 2014)

I have, alot. The beaches up here are really nice <3


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 7, 2014)

I have been to it twice, its beautiful! I was right by a ship dock? If thats what theyre called. And you could see cruise ships taking off in the distance! I went up to my chest because I was scared to go any further... Those sharks though... I tell ya..


----------



## Syd (Dec 7, 2014)

i used to live on the beach I:


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 7, 2014)

Have been to beaches, but never saw the ocean. Because all the beaches I've been to are at the west side of my country and the ocean is at the east side.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2014)

I've been to Florida a few times and I don't like it much. I have to bathe in sunscreen and weird things touch your feet in the ocean and ughghhfugh sand gets everywhere. I got sun poisoning last time and my face swelled up like a balloon. My poor fair skin can't handle it haha.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, few times down in Ocean City


----------



## lolipopfishsticks (Dec 8, 2014)

I have been to the beach every year most of all my life, I loved it as a kid, not so much as an adult. I'm not really much of a fan of sitting on a blanket in the hot sun and then going into freezing cold water, I just get really bored after a while.  I guess my idea of a vacation is lots of shopping and going to cities like New York.


----------



## mob (Dec 8, 2014)

i used to live in florida, i liked seeing the crabs dig in the sand and hide.
the beach was fun.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 20, 2018)

Yeah, I live in a city that's next to the ocean.


----------



## betta (Apr 20, 2018)

yesss, I like the beach, tho I prefer pools lmfao 
been to Dubai, Kuala Lumpur, Egypt etc alot of cities that have beaches

also first thing we look for when we travel is if the city have a beach LOL


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2018)

Yep! Many times.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 20, 2018)

I live on a glorified sandbar, also known as Cape Cod. We have water all around, salt in the air, and sharks in the summer. As a kid, I basically lived at the beach. I don't go as often now, but do still stop by after work and go sit on a jetty for a bit.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 20, 2018)

i live near a great lake, but i’ve never been to an ocean or beach before.

looks like i’m the very minor minority....


----------



## John Wick (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes. 
I lived near it, most of my life. 

I don't go in the water, as that belongs the the ocean's inhabitants, and isn't meant for people. 

"OMG, There's a SHARK in the water!" 

Shark: "Where the HELL ELSE would I be!"


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes, but I don't like it. And the water, I prefer swimming pools thank you.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2018)

I have never been to the beach. However, I would love to go one day.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 8, 2018)

My family and I travel a lot so I?ve been to many beaches in many different states


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

I have been to the beach in both California, Florida, and Mexico.


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 8, 2018)

I LOVE the water. I only can't stand it when there's so many people there, it's just not pleasant. I prefer lakes where I can hang out with the catfish.


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes, I've been to Southern California and the East coast when I was younger. 

It was overrated. It's just hot and sand gets everywhere.


----------



## mitfy (Jun 9, 2018)

i live in florida. for most of my childhood we had a family beach house as well, but unfortunately had to sell it a few years back. i love the beach but without our house it's not as fun for me. perhaps i've been spoiled.


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

i went for the first time last summer and i had a great time! the beach was beautiful and the water was refreshing, but i did not realize how much i would hate the taste of salt water??? people from the coasts who grew up near the ocean seem to think i'm ridiculous but it's just sooooo bad ugh


----------



## Moon Witch (Jun 9, 2018)

yes, i live about 5 minutes from the beach but i don't go very often these days. i'm more of a mountainy, foresty person.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah. Most of the time it sucks


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 9, 2018)

I sure have. I've been to some of the beaches in Texas with my family. I had a good time there for the most part.


----------



## Zireael (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah we live fairly close to the coast so it's not a huge deal here. Nice beaches are rare for this area though, most of them are pretty trashy. I think the nicest beaches I've been to were the ones I saw in Majorca, which is the only time I've been to a resort area by the water. Beaches are fun if they're sandy, and clean. And not being too busy is a nice bonus too.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jun 9, 2018)

The last time I went to the beach was like six years ago


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 15, 2019)

I have been to the beach many times, but only a few times were they open water. Most of the time I hav gone to the beach, it was on the side of an island that is facing the mainland, so the waves are minimal, and you can see the shore on the other side. I am really wanting to go to an open water beach soon sometime though!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 15, 2019)

I haven't been for over 9 years actually, but I did go 3 times as a kid. Once to a local beach and twice to beaches in Hawaii when we were on vacation.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Sep 15, 2019)

Yep- my family used to go on holiday to Majorca almost every year when I was a kid, and would always stay by the sea.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

I love the beach especially in Italy where you get this vibrate teal color.  It's gorgeous


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes, I live on the East Coast about 4 hours away from the beach.  My family used to go to the beach on vacations sometimes when I was a kid.  I also went to the Bahamas on my honeymoon, so most of that time was spent on or near the beach.  And I have family that live at the Outer Banks in North Carolina so every time we visit them, we are literally minutes away from the beach.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 16, 2019)

Yep, quite a few times. I have to admit I am not a fan of the texture of sand... It gets itself in everything for quite a while. I prefer going for a day or two as opposed to a longer amount of time.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes. It depends which beach you're in, but most of the ones I've been to are pretty boring, but even the borings ones are nice because hearing the ocean waves under a shade and breathing in the cool, clean air is a wonderful experience. I wish I could sleep in the beach.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 16, 2019)

yes. I have family that lives near the beach. I was supposed to go this year but the timing didn't work out.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 16, 2019)

When I was a kid my family used to go to a place in Mexico called Puerto Pe?asco(aka Rocky Point).It was a sleepy little beach town on the Gulf of California at the time.I remember that there was a lot of seashells and ocean wildlife there.We saw crabs,jellyfish,starfish and abalone.I was disappointed when I went to beaches in California and Hawaii and although they were lovely to look at they had no seashells or animals,just a lot of sand.


----------



## Dim (Sep 16, 2019)

Woah so many people here have been to the beach. I'm so jelly ;(


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 16, 2019)

Some family, family friends, and I made a trip out to a beach back when I was very young. This beach was on the coast so it did in fact include the ocean. That was the only time though. I've been to smaller beaches after that throughout my life, but they have all been inland and connected to lakes rather than an ocean.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes, of course! I'm from an island country where the beach is like a 10 minute drive from most cities or towns haha. I love going there in summer and going swimming with my friends


----------



## duckykate (Sep 17, 2019)

i live pretty close to the beach. sometimes we go over the weekend when it's really hot


----------



## buniichu (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes I have, the nearest beach from me is like a few hours, I usually go on my vacation breaks or rarely the weekend. I have been a island that's about an hour away from the coast of my state. It's pretty fun! x3


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 17, 2019)

i wish. where i live, beaches aren't very close. although, there's a ton of oceans, lakes and stuff where i live.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep, I went to a beach / the ocean already!

I have insane fear of going into the ocean tho. Once I tried and a wave pushed me like 10cm into
it and I freaked out, haha. My boyfriend wasn't too happy that I put my fingernails into his back
because of panicing so much.. :')


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 18, 2019)

Wow I guess I must live in a bubble! I thought everyone had been to the beach! There are around 22 (give or take) beaches within walking distance or a max of 10 minutes drive from my place. But I’m in Australia and I live in a very coastal area. There are hundreds (no hyperbole) of beaches are in the area I live on, some of which are famous and others are very quiet which is nice  all are very clean with white, not yellow sand although up north there is more yellow sand. White sand is much softer


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep, I just went to the beach back in July.
I only live about 2 hours away from it.


----------



## gobby (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah, here in Oregon the beach is about an hour drive away


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 19, 2019)

Yep. When I was younger and I lived in Seoul we'd drive to Busan almost every summer. I still remember the smell of hot trash lmao. But I have fond memories of going there. Not necessarily to play at the sea but there'd be lots of game kiosks(? idk what they are called) like balloon dart throw and I'd always go with my grandma and brother to win plushies lol. Later on we also briefly lived in a beach town because it was near my dad's work.


----------



## slatka (Sep 19, 2019)

i live like 5 minutes away from the beach it's kind of hard to avoid the beach when you live where i live. i'm not that big of a fan of beaches i think it's the sand that i really dislike but i do enjoy the waves and just listening to them.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 30, 2019)

Sort of yes and no. The closest I'd been to an ocean was when I was visiting Vancouver and I walked along the bayshore/Bayshore Dr., but I never went down to the sand or anything. I didn't get a chance to go to Vancouver Island or anything but I was pretty close to the ocean I suppose. I dream of going to a real beach.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 30, 2019)

Yep! I've been to the beach many times with my family when I was younger. Haven't been there in awhile or recently though. It was fun when my family and I took a vacation to the beach, as we were only a few hours drive from where I used to live. Now I live even closer to it I think. I may have to go there again someday.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes, twice. When I was 11, and when I was 18. 
I prefer to look at it rather than being in it.
Both times there were jellyfish and the last time, a baby sting ray swam up next to my hand.
Ocean life scares me lol.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 1, 2019)

If you had asked me in February, I would've said no. 
My first ever trip was in late March, and it was amazing. It may sound cliche, but it was an absolutely magical experience. I brought a lot of shells home, too XD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes to both, both in my country and other countries. I def. live in the wrong part of mine though lol


----------

